# Pressemeldung: Erster Höhlenfisch Europas am Bodensee entdeckt



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2017)

Pressemeldung

*Erster Höhlenfisch Europas am Bodensee entdeckt    ​*











Tiere, die unter der Erde zuhause sind, entziehen sich oft dem menschlichen Auge. Dabei gibt es gerade in Höhlen, in Böden und im Grundwasser eine reiche Fauna, die kaum jemand kennt. Obwohl Höhlenfische von anderen Kontinenten bekannt sind, fehlten diese scheinbar hierzulande. Nun hat ein Team aus Höhlentauchern und Forschern der Universitäten Konstanz und Oldenburg sowie des Max-Planck-Instituts für Evolutionsbiologie Plön und des Leibniz-Instituts für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei (IGB) den ersten Höhlenfisch Europas entdeckt. 

Die etwa acht Zentimeter große Höhlenschmerle ist nicht nur die erste entdeckte Höhlenfischart Europas, sie ist zugleich auch der am nördlichsten lebende Höhlenfisch der Welt. Während die meisten anderen europäischen Höhlentiere in der Balkanregion beheimatet sind, lebt diese Art in Deutschland. „Wir nehmen an, dass in dem 250 Quadratkilometer großen Versickerungsbereich der Donau, das in der Aachquelle nördlich des Bodensees mündet, eine große Population Höhlenfische lebt“, sagt Jasminca Behrmann-Godel von der Universität Konstanz, Erstautorin der kürzlich in „Current Biology“ veröffentlichten Studie. 

Die Schmerle zog erst vor relativ kurzer Zeit unter die Erde

Taucher fanden den ersten Fisch bei einer Expedition im August 2015. Die Fundstelle liegt etwa 600 Meter von der Aachquelle entfernt. Höhlenfische in einem solch nördlichen Bereich zu entdecken, ist für die Wissenschaftler besonders überraschend. Wurde doch lange angenommen, Höhlenfische könnten nur dort vorkommen, wo die Gletscher der Eiszeit nicht alles Leben unter sich begraben hatten. 

Die neuen Ergebnisse lassen vermuten, dass sich die Schmerle tatsächlich erst nach der Eiszeit ins Dunkel gewagt hat und dort zum Höhlenbewohner (Troglodyten) wurde. „Erst mit dem Rückzug des Gletschers ist das System für die Fische besiedelbar geworden. Irgendwann nach dem Ende der Würmeiszeit vor maximal 20.000 Jahren müssen sie dort eingewandert sein, und zwar aus der Donau, das können wir aus unseren genetischen Analysen klar erkennen“, erklärt Arne Nolte von der Universität Oldenburg und vom Max-Planck-Institut für Evolutionsbiologie Plön. Der Vorteil der Höhlenbewohner: Unter der Erde gibt es für die Schmerlen keine Fressfeinde, sodass ihr unterirdisches Leben recht sicher ist. Auch kleine Höhlenkrebse, Höhlenasseln und Höhlenschnecken wurden in den Unterwassergängen gefunden. Sie dienen den Fischen wahrscheinlich als Nahrungsgrundlage, vermuten die Forscher.

„In dieser – evolutionär gesehen – geringen Zeit haben sich die Tiere schon zu echten Höhlenfischen entwickelt. Die Augen sind stark reduziert, fast als wären sie nach innen gestülpt. Auch die Färbung ist fast verschwunden“, beschreibt Jörg Freyhof, Mitautor und Taxonomie-Experte vom Leibniz-Institut für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei (IGB) in Berlin. Die Fische hätten verlängerte Tastfortsätze am Kopf, sogenannte Barteln, und die Nasenöffnungen seien größer als bei ihren oberirdischen Verwandten. Gerade die junge Entstehungsgeschichte der Fische ist interessant für die Wissenschaft. „Wir sind hier auf einen echten Schatz gestoßen, der uns hilft, schnelle evolutionsbiologische Anpassungen besser zu verstehen“, sagt Freyhof. 

*Ein unterirdisches Röhren-Labyrinth zwischen Donau und Aachquelle*

Das Unterwassersystem zwischen dem Versickerungsbereich der Donau und der Aachquelle gleicht einem überschwemmten labyrinthischen Röhrensystem. „Wir wissen nicht genau, wie das System aussieht, aber es muss dort weitere unterirdische Flüsse und Seen geben“, vermutet der Hobby-Geologe Roland Berka, der die geologischen Formationen der Region seit vielen Jahrzehnten untersucht. Bis auf den Siphonschacht ist das System von der Aachquelle bis zum Endversturz maximal 22 Meter tief und 600 Meter lang. Mit allen Seitengängen wird es auf einen Kilometer geschätzt. 

Das Projekt wurde gefördert durch die Universität Konstanz, die Max-Planck-Gesellschaft und den ERC Starting Grant „Evolmapping“ für Arne Nolte.


----------



## phirania (4. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erster Höhlenfisch Europas am Bodensee entdeckt*

http://www.innovations-report.de/ht...r-fisch-im-irak-aus-grundwasser-gespuelt.html

Die scheint es ja überall zu geben.
Wird wohl der nächste Fisch des Jahres....|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erster Höhlenfisch Europas am Bodensee entdeckt*



phirania schrieb:


> Wird wohl der nächste Fisch des Jahres....|kopfkrat


eher nicht, der steht schon fest:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326488


----------



## Angler2097 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erster Höhlenfisch Europas am Bodensee entdeckt*

Habe es gestern auch auf Spiegel Online gelesen


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erster Höhlenfisch Europas am Bodensee entdeckt*

Ja, war Sperrfrist bis gestern Abend um 18 Uhr - hatte da aber, in meinen Augen, Wichtigeres zu tun:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326548

Aber hatte es gleich für heute morgen (wie man sieht) auf meine to-do-list gesetzt gehabt ;-)


----------



## Sneep (5. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erster Höhlenfisch Europas am Bodensee entdeckt*

Hallo,

vor 20.000 Jahren bei uns eingeschleppt.
Hätte nie gedacht, dass man damals schon Besatz kannte. 
Alle Achtung.:q

sneeP


----------



## Laichzeit (5. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erster Höhlenfisch Europas am Bodensee entdeckt*

Was ist da eingeschleppt?
Vor 20.000 Jahren war selbst der Urschwabe noch ein Troglodyt.|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erster Höhlenfisch Europas am Bodensee entdeckt*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Vor 20.000 Jahren war selbst der Urschwabe noch ein Troglodyt.|supergri


Kein falsches Wort gegen Schwaben hier..
:g:g


----------



## Lajos1 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erster Höhlenfisch Europas am Bodensee entdeckt*

Hallo,

na ja, das muss man den Urschwaben lassen, die hatten schon einiges drauf.
Immerhin stammen die ältesten Skulpturen der Menschheitsgeschichte sowie das älteste Musikinstrument (alles so rund 35.000 Jahre alt) aus dem heutigen Schwabenland. 

Gruß Lajos


----------

